# SAN BORJA NORTE Y SAN BORJA SUR



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

El siguiente es un circuito actualizado y completo por los pulmones verdes de San Borja, mi distrito; las avenidas San Borja Norte, San Borja Sur y Boulevard. El objetivo es mostrar las últimas construcciones y edificiaciones verticales ya existentes. Que acá también hay boom, no a nivel de otros distritos pero se ve mucha construcción. Juzguen ustedes mismos. 

Es la primera vez que posteo fotos en este foro pero el mérito no es propio. Agradecimiento particular para mis amigos Juan Pablo y Vania por regalarme su tarde de sábado y domingo respectivamente, para acompañarme en este tour urbano.

Recorrido:









Empezamos en el cruce de San Borja Sur con Aviación y enrumbando hacia el este (hacia Av. San Luis).


































































































































































































































Llegando a la Av. San Luis y fin del primer tramo, espero comentarios para no saturar la página y continuar con el recorrido fotográfico.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Muy buen thread... se ve que la construccion esta con todo por alla.
Esperamos el resto de fotos...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me gustan mucho estas avenidas por la cantidad de árboles que tienen, se ven bastante como grandes parques. Los edificios sí no tienen diseños muy novedosos pero de todas formas es una zona muy agradable.


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

Alli tambien se deja apreciar un llamado boom inmobiliario.........


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Es una zona bastante apacible con muchos arboles. Gracias por las fotos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buen thread, San Borja a diferencia de otros distritos tiene actividad constructivo-inmobiliaria desde hace ya bastante tiempo, mucho antes del boom constructivo , otra diferencia es también que es una mina de oro para las pequeñas y medianas empresas inmobiliarias


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*San Borja*

Siento cierta identificación con San Borja porque ahí viven 2 tías mías, además porque es un distrito bonito. El movimiento de sus grandes avenidas convive en armonía con la tranquilidad de sus calles. Felizmente conserva áreas verdes que lucen cada vez mejor.


----------



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

Continuando con el recorrido:

Siguiendo por San Borja Sur, desde Av. San Luis hasta la Av. Boulevard.













































































































Llegando hasta la Av. Boulevar, mas parques urbanos y el pentagonito. Enrumbando hacia Av. San Borja Norte.




























Edificios en Áv Boulevard, muy cerca del cruce con San Borja Norte.



































Desde el mismo cruce con San Borja Norte puede observarse el desarrollo de edificios de la Av. El Derby.

Ahora por San Borja Norte y rumbo hacia Av. San Luis.














































Luego continuo posteando el recorrido, se agradecen los comentarios. Saludos.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Muy bien amigo!! :yes: Es la zona de Lima a la que le hacía falta un lente fotográfico kay: Éstas son mis avenidas favoritas de Lima, con sendos parques que acompañan todo el recorrido, así deberían ser todas las vías de nuestra ciudad :drool: :drool:


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Una ayudita, es para darle mas luminosidad y vida a tus ya hermosas fotos kay:


----------



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Guau...¿Y como has hecho eso? Parece que le sacaste el velo otoñal a Lima... :nuts:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me gusta mucho San Borja, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

0cool said:


> Guau...¿Y como has hecho eso? Parece que le sacaste el velo otoñal a Lima... :nuts:


Naaah... un poco de Photoshop, aunque también puedes usar el Picture Manager que está en las herramientas de Office, cuando veas tus fotos muy oscuras, usa brillo, u opacas, usa contraste.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Muy bonita zona...despuès de unas chelitas era fijo el sanguchón campesino...o cuando recièn lleguè el restaurante trujillano por san luis y las artes


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

San Borja me trae vagos recuerdos de cuando era chibolo; yo nací en San Borja y viví en un séptimo piso en la esquina de la diagonal y la Del Parque Norte; viví ahí desde que nací hasta los 3-4 años, que me mudé a Chaclacayo por el asma de mi hermano.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

0cool ya es hora de que continúes con la segunda tanda, estamos a la expectativa de tu recorrido kay:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Al foro internacional, para que los foristas extranjeros dejen de decir que sólo enseñamos Miraflores y San Isidro, aunque lo más seguro es que sólo postearemos los foristas peruanos. Ironías de la vida....


----------



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

continuando con el recorrido sanborjino...





















































































































































































El recorrido se detiene en el cruce de San Borja Norte con Aviación. Espero mañana subir el tramo faltante. Saludos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buen recorrido, me gustan los eucaliptos que adornan la avenida.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Chevere San Borja, se ve bien el distrito.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

que buenas imagenes........

increiblemente a san borja, surco y la zona del derbi hace casi 7 años que no doy una vuelta por esa zona...........................espero hacerlo pronto.

siempre esos lugares han sido zonas de clase media alta............por lo que de hecho que compite con zonas como magdalena en los precios de los departamentos.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Ya te estabas haciendo esperar kay: Muy bien kay: lástima que las fotos están algo oscuras (no solo por el día nublado).


----------



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

*ultima parte del recorrido*

Finalizando el recorrido por San Borja, este tramo va desde Aviación con San Borja Norte, luego sigo por esta avenida que se une con San Borja Sur (cerca de San Isidro) y finalmente termino en su cruce con Aviación.

Las fotos estan un poco oscuras porque no soy muy diestro con la camara y porque las tomas fueron hechas entre 4 y 6 de la tarde, con la panza de burro de nuestro cielo en toda su expresión.

Este edificio institucional de buen diseño y lo mas importante, sin medianeras.













































En el sector oeste de la San Borja Norte el paseo peatonal entre la avenida esta asfaltado, personalmente prefiero el sector este que tiene el paseo hecho con polvo de arcilla -especulo- e iluminaciñon ornamental.


















Ya estamos en Corpac (aún San Borja), al fondo se observa el centro financiero que no esta nada lejos.









Este es el ovalo Mariano Santos, aunque no se distingue como ovalo propiamente porque esta rodeado de parque y los jardines de la avenida. Si seguimos hacia la derecha la Av. San Borja Norte cambia de nombre a Del Parque Norte y nos indica que estamos en San Isidro. 









Sector donde los jardines centrales de la avenida son más amplios. En este sector (Parque Inmigración China) se unen las av. San Borja Norte y San Borja Sur. 








Avanzando por la derecha media cuadra (hacia donde estan los edificios) esta el Plaza Vea Super que hasta hace pocos años fue uno de los últimos Ebonys que quedaba en Lima. No le tome foto, porque me salía del recorrido. :lol:














































Amplísima berma central de todo este sector.





































Un edificio sin medianera.









Bello edificio, tiene buen diseño y lo construyeron hace pocos años. 









Mi barrio esta a la espalda de la calle que cruza al fondo. 









Parque Grau, que es enorme y se proyecta como jardín central de la Av. Del Parque Sur (San Isidro).


















Nuevo hotel que tiene semanas de inaugurado.




































Poco a poco las grandes casas son reemplazadas por grandes moles.









Mas edificaciones, y mas medianeras tambien.












































Se divisa el cruce de San Borja Sur con Aviación y el fin del recorrido. 

A ver si otro día aprovecho que salga sol y me lanzo por otro lado. Hay varias zonas de ínteres y que no se postean muy a menudo. 

Se agradecen los comentarios hechos, hasta otro momento.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Excelentes fotos Ocool, estas avenidas con bermas centrales bien amplias y cuidadas son las que le dan una característica única al distrito y que embellecen el ambiente.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*muy grande la foto.*

haber si alguien pueda bajar el tamaño de las fotos..........el moderador ...............pues se demora mucho y no es nada apetecible.

para que las tomas son excelentes.


----------



## asr52938 (Jun 7, 2009)

buenisimas las fotos. San Borja es un distrito que se destaca por tener bastantes areas verdes.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Que pasó?? Las fotos están muy grandes, mi pobre pc no logra cargarlas todas  Si pudieras redimensionarlas y subirlas de nuevo te daría un 20 :colgate:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Caramba !!! merezco un jalon de orejas !!! ese es mi barrio donde vivi 25 años San Borja Norte y Las Artes y no reconozco nada, hace 10 años que sali del Peru y todo esta cambiando mucho, muy rapido y para bien.

saludos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos, algunos edificios se ve bien, otros no tanto, pero el parque aporta muchísimo al entorno.


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

Lo que me gusta de San Borja es que tienen muy bien ciudadas las áreas verdes.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Me gusta mucho San Borja, es quizás de los distritos que más parques y áreas verdes tiene...


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

Te falto la plazita ,donde esta el monumento de un heroe...justo a la izquierda de esta foto










Y en la direccion de esta foto, a la altura del BCP, esta un ovalo con unas cataratas (o caida de agua). Si bien no pertenece a San Borja Norte, esta ahi cerca.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

El Parque Grau y el Parque Republica Oriental del Uruguay estan en San Borja, no en San Isidro (yo vivía con mi familía por ahí hasta hace 5 meses, viví ahi casi toda mi vida), si bien no son parte de la Av.San Borja Sur, ese tramo de Av. del Parque Sur demarca la Urb. Corpac en San Borja, igual entre San Borja norte hasta guardía civil aunque sean solo 150 o 200m ese tramo de Av. Del Parque Norte tambien esta en San Borja. que es donde estan las caidas de agua.

Para esto LINDAS fotos, lo unico que cambiaría son las reglas de construcción, para que todas las edificaciones nuevas respeten el retiro frontas a la estructura (aunque creo que igual no hacen) y se debería establecer una altura obligatoria por cuadra, asi no construyen a un lado de un edificio de 10 pisos uno de 7 dejando medianera a la vista. debería establecerse alturas fijas por cuadras y armonización de las alturas de piso, asi todo se vé màs auniforme y ordenado.

AMO SAN BORJA!!!


----------

